# safe hobby



## dinodoc (Jun 18, 2007)

who said digging/diving for bottles is a safe hobby??????????????


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 18, 2007)

what the hell did that come from?


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 19, 2007)

ill take opossums for 500 alex....


----------



## Niko (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice find, not a opossum, looks like a fish. hmmm


----------



## Niko (Jun 21, 2007)

Probably a pike.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 21, 2007)

not a pike...teeth are too long. Maybe a muskie?


----------



## Niko (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah muskie looks about right though in the pic above the jaws seem to be more narrow then in the pic i came across. just a thought.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey!!! Ive been fishing in chippewa flowage! Great place.


----------

